# Mozilla Firefox - make bookmarks available offline



## nct35 (Nov 9, 2006)

In IE, there is an option in the Favorites menu. When you add to favorites, it gives you the option to "make available offline"

So far I have been unable to find this option with firefox. All I want to do is to make all my bookmarks available to view when I am not connected to the internet.

Please can someone help me with this. 
Many thanks

NCT35


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Firefox bookmarks are in your profile on your computer so are always there so it does not matter if your offline or online. 

Just open Firefox and go up to Bookmarks in the menu.
Or go to your profile and click on the Bookmarks.html file.

Now there is in Firefox a "Work Offline" if you go to file your see it.

Work Offline
Toggles between online and offline mode. Offline mode allows you to view web pages you've previously visited without being connected to the Internet.


----------

